# WASABI SALT



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 25, 2021)

I forgot that I even ordered this a few weeks ago. Just came.  Opened up and tasted.   Holy cow is this good!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 25, 2021)

Nice . I would love that . My son bought some called Vulcan salt . It's good too , but I really like wassabi .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2021)

That sounds good. I make Sushi as often as my wife will let me and enjoy the Wasbi bite. Bev makes fun of me for cussing and coughing when I  get too big a hit....JJ


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 25, 2021)

This stuffs good, too


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 25, 2021)

I see some Wasabi Pecans in my future.  Raw pecans one of the things good to eat with intermittent fasting.  I been melting some coconut oil than pour over cold raw pecans with seasoning.  Only takes a minute to make and really good.  Going to put in salt shaker.  I can see this going on several things including scramble eggs.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I see some Wasabi Pecans in my future.  Raw pecans one of the things good to eat with intermittent fasting.  I been melting some coconut oil than pour over cold raw pecans with seasoning.  Only takes a minute to make and really good.  Going to put in salt shaker.  I can see this going on several things including scrabble eggs.


Anything can be saved by wasabi/horseradish, pepper, or the right hot sauce IMO


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 25, 2021)

Man now that sounds awesome!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 26, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man now that sounds awesome!!


This is something I think you would really like with some of your keto dishes.  I got it here for under $8.  You could add it afterwards if someone does not like Wasabi.  I found out you can freeze daikon and celery root.  I will be stocking up today.


----------

